# Caudal ESI Injection with Fluro



## WENDYBHOLLOWAY (Sep 29, 2015)

Our practice has recently had the addition of a pain management doc.  He is performing a caudal ESI injection with fluro and coding it as an ESI - 62311.

The OP note states that "the needle was then redirected in a more cephalad fashion to allow entry into the caudal epidural space through the sacrococcygeal ligament...an epidurogram s/o dural puncture was obtained using the Omnipaque contrast confirming epidural placement of the needle."

I've been in general ortho for 30 years - pain management is a whole new ballgame - ugh!!!

Would appreciate any help/advice as to if the correct code is 62311.

Wendy B. Holloway, CPC
Orthopaedic Associates 
OrthoCare Surgery Center
Albany, Ga.


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes, CPT 62311 appears to be the correct code.


----------

